
Apple: even its most banal features require a proficiency in machine learning - mpweiher
https://techcrunch.com/2017/10/19/apple-makes-the-case-that-even-its-most-banal-features-require-a-proficiency-in-machine-learning/
======
davidkuhta
PSA: The article is about the "Hey Siri" functionality and not anything relate
to Core ML.

The underlying technical content can be found in Apple's Machine Learning
Journal article: _Hey Siri: An On-device DNN-powered Voice Trigger for Apple’s
Personal Assistant_

[https://machinelearning.apple.com/2017/10/01/hey-
siri.html](https://machinelearning.apple.com/2017/10/01/hey-siri.html)

I hadn't considered the nuance of distinguishing between "Hey Siri" and "Hey
Seriously", so that was pretty neat to learn about.

